# Flashcards



## eno2

Hi,
< a plethora of teachers and students love studying with flashcards>
Flashcard  carte memoire  flash card: a card containing a small amount of information, held up for pupils to see, as an aid to learning.

Niets te vinden in het Nederlands..... Enkel in het Frans. Help
Fiche + ?  Geheugenfiche?  Geheugenkaart?  Neologisme?
Flashcard zal wel weer het beste zijn...


----------



## L'irlandais

Hi eno2,
https://quizlet.com/features/flashcards
I sometimes use this website for flash cards.

Leren met Kaarten
They simply call them Kaarten in Dutch.


----------



## eno2

Hi, 
Yes, of course, kaarten. As there is nothing more specific...

I've had a look at your links.  I have ~ 1000 pages of wordlists on PC (6 languages): my personal wordbank. Should I feed them into flashcards? I'm not looking out for 'more work'...


----------



## L'irlandais

You can create flash cards on that website easily enough.  Use them on screen rather than printing them off.
It’s principally for getting the words into your active vocabulary.  So it depends if you need them in everyday life, I guess.
Perhaps distilling down these passive vocabulary lists might be a useful exercise.


----------



## eno2

(yes, flashcards are cards like schoolboys are boys   )

But I would have to introduce all the info myself. I won't do that.  The thread to discuss flashcards that generated my consultation is here


L'irlandais said:


> It’s principally for getting the words into your active vocabulary.  So it depends if you need them in everyday life, I guess.
> Perhaps distilling down these passive vocabulary lists might be a useful exercise.


Yes, that I understand.


----------



## Red Arrow

Allemaal goed, zolang het maar een verkleinwoord is:
"woordjes"
"woordkaartjes"
"kaartjes"

Bij "kaart" denk ik aan een kaartspel, een wenskaart, een bankkaart, een bibliotheekkaart, een wereldkaart... Iets met waarde, geen kleine stukjes papier.

Informeel noemt iedereen dit hier* "woordjes"*. Misschien een beetje kinderachtig, maar het is dan ook vooral iets voor kinderen.
"Ik heb woordjes gemaakt." = I have made flashcards.
"Waar heb ik m'n woordjes ook weer gelegd?"

Het woord "steekkaarten" wordt gebruikt als het gaat over een papieren database (mijn tandarts had dat nog, een lade met honderden fiches/steekkaarten...) of over de papiertjes die je vasthoudt tijdens een presentatie. Misschien kan je flashcards ook steekkaarten noemen?


----------



## eno2

Er lijkt geen geijkte vertaling te bestaan. 
Woordkaartjes bevalt me. 
Als de  gespecialiseerde website van l'Irlandais het woord 'kaarten' gebruikt, dan is dat al een goed argument voor 'kaarten', maar het bevalt mij helemaal niet.


----------



## L'irlandais

Yes it’s more about what term those who actually teach use, rather than proposing other words.  Even if we come up with a more suitable term, what good is it if teachers/students ignore our proposition?

*Oogwenk *kaarten mogelijk? -* Flash - Engels-Nederlands Woordenboek WordReference.com*


----------



## eno2

Kaart is weigh too general and has weigh too much meanings.


Red Arrow said:


> Bij "kaart" denk ik aan een kaartspel, een wenskaart, een bankkaart, een bibliotheekkaart, een wereldkaart... Iets met waarde, geen kleine stukjes papier.



Also:

*



			kaart
		
Click to expand...

*


> zelfst.naamw. (m./v.)
> 
> 
> Uitspraak:[kart]Verbuigingen:kaart|en (meerv.)
> 
> *1)stuk papier met plaatsen, wegen en andere aardrijkskundige gegevens* geografie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voorbeeld:_`de kaart van Nederland`_in kaart brengen((iets) inventariseren en er inzicht in geven) _`Het was hun taak om de slachtoffers in kaart te brengen.`_
> 
> *2)stuk dik papier met een afbeelding of tekst die je aan iemand kunt sturen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voorbeelden:_`uit Parijs een kaart met de Eiffeltoren naar huis sturen`_,
> _`een kaart met een gelukwens sturen naar iemand die jarig is`_,
> _`rouwkaart`_Synoniem:briefkaart
> 
> *3)een van de stukjes dik papier met een afbeelding en cijfer, waarmee je een spel kunt spelen*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voorbeelden:_`een spel kaarten`_,
> _`goede kaarten in handen hebben`_Synoniem:speelkaartDat is geen haalbare kaart.(dat plan kan niet slagen)open kaart spelen(eerlijk zijn)je kaarten op tafel leggen(duidelijk maken wat je van plan bent)
> 
> *4)lijst met gerechten*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voorbeeld:_`de ober om de kaart vragen`_Synoniemen:spijskaart, menukaart
> 
> *5)bedrukt papier of plastic met informatie*





Voorbeelden:_`klantenkaart`_,
_`studentenkaart`_


De betekenis van 'fiche' ontbreekt hier dan nog.


--------------------------------------------------------------------


Look at it this way:


  If you use 'kaart' to design flashcards beyond the context of your website, nobody will even think of 'flashcards'  So at least you would have to use a periphrasis in Dutch or a description  a compound noun to make yourself understood.


----------



## L'irlandais

Fair enough.  But they are used like *speelkaarten* in the sense they are used for learning languages thru’ play which is how young children learn their mother tongue. Tend to be small handy sized for easy manipulation.


----------

